
Freelancers fear California’s new gig worker law will wipe them out - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-10-25/hiltzik-freelance-writers-gig-worker-law
======
sarcasmatwork
Not pay-walled:

[https://capitalandmain.com/translators-writers-seek-
changes-...](https://capitalandmain.com/translators-writers-seek-changes-to-
gig-worker-law-1023)

------
bernierocks
unintended consequences abound.

